# Touch Lamp Circuit



## Microcuts (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm looking to design and make my own touch lamp. I can only find circuitry that allows me to touch on and touch off. I want the lamp to only be on when I'm holding it. As though my hand completes the circuit, and without my hand, it's off. 

Anyone have any ideas on this, please?

Thanks for reading,

Mark


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread should be closed. 

IBTL


----------

